# Composing a multi-post travelogue before "publishing" it



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2016)

Suppose (hypothetically speaking ) I went on a major cycling trip, and had so much to talk about that my travelogue would span several posts (because I believe there's a limit on the number of images per post?). How would I go about composing such a travelogue, given that I'd have to spread the travel report over several posts? Is there a quarantined area just for composing entire threads before releasing them?

Regards & thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2016)

Not that I know the answer, but are you wanting to do it all post trip or update daily/whenever on your trip? (On this hypothetical trip to the end of your road).

I remember a previous trip of yours... Presumably where you met the post/photo limit?


----------



## snorri (27 Aug 2016)

Isn't Crazyguyonabike.com designed to accommodate that sort of thing?


----------



## booze and cake (27 Aug 2016)

I had the OP's exact musings this week. My Thursday ride report in the 'your ride today' thread had more than 10 pics, all worthy ones in my view at least. I had to post them as 2 different posts, so had to compose them before hand in word with all the correct image links, and then copy and paste as 2 posts, then do any smileys or any edits, but its stressful and seems like a race to get it done before anyone else posts. I just pasted them quickly and them just used the edit function to tidy them up after, so all in all a bit of a faff.

I have been doing a tree project over the summer, taking lots of pics of notable trees in London and am nearing the point where I wanted to start writing up about it. There are lots of nice pics and it would be better for continuity and ease of reading if I could ensure certain posts were kept together. So in my example, say I was doing a chapter on oaks, so there may be pics of the tree, bark, acorn, leaf etc and then a range of things made out of oak. It would be nice to ensure that was kept together as one post. Am I going to have to set my alarm for 4am to do it, in the hope thats when site traffic is and chances of interruption are minimal?

I'm not wanting it to be a monologue and welcome input from fellow CC'ers, in fact the interactive element and engaging other CC'ers is part of the appeal of writing it on Cyclechat, and not just posting the ride reports on other forums. Other than simply upping the image limit I can't see a way around it really, I mean we could maybe send it to a mod beforehand but thats very onerus on them, I'm sure they've got other things to be doing, and then there's obviously a delay in posts getting posted, which isn't ideal if I've got a follow on post but cant post as the previous one isn't posted yet.

What do you think my best approach is? And please don't say less photos, there's way too many cool ones that deserve inclusion, and they should not be condemned to the editors floor. And if the connected reports are interrupted by a posters musings on what socks they should wear to go to the toilet for example, then it just breaks the flow of the reading, and as I am hoping the thread will run and run and be regularly updated, and hopefully widely read, overall it would just look messier.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2016)

You could make the first 10 pic post with an editable note to say please don't reply yet.

While that could be seen as an invitation to mischievous behaviour, I'd like to think members on here would respect your wishes.


----------



## Stephen Piper (27 Aug 2016)

On another forum I used to write onto 'notepad' including photobucket links and then cut and paste onto a thread.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> Not that I know the answer, but are you wanting to do it all post trip or update daily/whenever on your trip? (On this hypothetical trip to the end of your road).
> 
> I remember a previous trip of yours... Presumably where you met the post/photo limit?


No, I'd be too busy trying to force my legs to get me up all those mountains to send daily updates. 
I'll post the report after I get back.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2016)

Videos?


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2016)

I would write the first post, then immediately add a few placeholder posts which you can go back and edit later.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2016)

Like this


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2016)

And this.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2016)

And funnily enough, this.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2016)

So, now you see I have plenty of continuous posts that I can edit to get everything together.


----------



## booze and cake (27 Aug 2016)

....I really need to go to the toilet, but fear my fashion choice for this journey is critical, do I wear the red socks or the blue?


----------



## booze and cake (27 Aug 2016)

bah! Too slow to interrupt, I think thats the way to go tho @Milkfloat


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I would write the first post, then immediately add a few placeholder posts which you can go back and edit later.


A brilliantly simple solution, which I did NOT manage to come up with when contemplating the problem!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I would write the first post, then immediately add a few placeholder posts which you can go back and edit later.


Great idea, never occurred to me!
I normally make a photo album on here first, then just end the post with "to be continued".
I put the best pictures in the actual posts, the rest are linked from the album.
But your method is better by far.


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2016)

You can always delete any unused posts.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I would write the first post, then immediately add a few placeholder posts which you can go back and edit later.


As the others already said (while I was asleep): excellent idea.


----------



## Debade (27 Aug 2016)

I know CrazyGuy has been suggested already. My wife uses it for all our tours (1 week to 3 months). Works great for us.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Aug 2016)

Personally I write mine off site (off cc site that is) and ask for admin help to post them all as consecutive posts, without replies and such breaking up the individual entries.

Ps, I dint mind breaking up the blog entries but worry that some will get confused and not known if the blog has finished it not.


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2016)

The other way you could to it is to post in Contact the Staff initially - explaining why you are doing it - then the only people who have to not post are the moderators. When you are ready, they can then move the thread to the relevant forum


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Aug 2016)

Spinney said:


> The other way you could to it is to post in Contact the Staff initially - explaining why you are doing it - then the only people who have to not post are the moderators. When you are ready, they can then move the thread to the relevant forum


Thanks, @Spinney , but I'll probably just use @Milkfloat 's idea, and just post placeholders for each of the 7 days of the tour, then fill them in when I can. Then they'll be consecutive and so easier to read, and the moderators won't have more work to do.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Aug 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Thanks, @Spinney , but I'll probably just use @Milkfloat 's idea, and just post placeholders for each of the 7 days of the tour, then fill them in when I can. Then they'll be consecutive and so easier to read, and the moderators won't have more work to do.



You do realise that the naughty part of the forum are going to try and scupper this plan now. Luckily you can do it in the middle of our night.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> You do realise that the naughty part of the forum are going to try and scupper this plan now. Luckily you can do it in the middle of our night.


When there's no-one around!

And whilst he's recovering/preparing for the day ahead.


----------



## velovoice (19 Sep 2016)

Isn't there a time limit on going back and editing existing posts, though?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2016)

velovoice said:


> Isn't there a time limit on going back and editing existing posts, though?


There is, but I think it is 1 year for established members. I can still edit one of my posts from October 2015 but not one from August 2015.


----------

